# 1996 Evinrude 50/35 Jet Owner's Manual?



## redrum (Mar 25, 2015)

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I could find an original owner's manual for a 1996 Evinrude 50/35 Jet? I have lots of questions and I assume all of those could probably be answered if I could read an original factory jet owner's manual.

For anyone who may have had experience with these jets. Do they explain how or what to do with the reverse cable? Is the jet mentioned is the manual or some type of addition to it?


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 27, 2015)

im not sure what you mean by what is done with the reverse cable? I have a johnson 50/35 jet and can take pics if needed.


----------



## Jeeper (Mar 27, 2015)

Have you tried to look it up on marineengine.com they have diagrams on there that might help


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-EVINRUDE-JOHNSON-PARTS-MANUAL-40-50-35-JET-MODELS-SM20-/301381480919

https://outboardjets.com/jet-kit-misc-instructions/

I have that same motor in a prop version on my pontoon. I've had it since 1997. Been a very dependable little motor.


----------



## redrum (Mar 30, 2015)

My brother has a Yamaha 50/35 and had to make his own lever to work the reverse gate. I've figured out that the factory controls can be used to work the gate.

This jet has a 4 blade impeller. Does that mean it's stainless or did they make 4 blade aluminum?


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the same motor as Josh, a 1994 Johnson 50/35. Yes, the manual explains everything about the jet drive. I can try and email you the PDF manual I have saved if you want.


----------

